# New Ringneck Dove Owner Question



## David13 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I rescued a ringneck dove who was just hanging out in my backyard. Tried to find any owners without luck so it looks like I have a new pet. I'm fairly familiar with birds, and to a certain degree doves but not ringneck specifically. 

I got her checked out with the vet and everything is good. 

I have her in a large cage with some perches. She doesn't go on the bottom of the cage at all and I was wondering if I need to make an easy way for her to get to the bottom, or if they mostly like to perch?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they like both usually, but being a new environ she may take some time to want to peck at the bottom of the cage...that is where I usually set the food dish as doves usually like long cages that are not high from top to bottom, as doves like to forage on the ground at times.. a picture of you're set up may help in improving it...if it even needs it at all.


----------



## David13 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, here is a pic of my current setup. I have everything near the top. I can't really figure out a good way to make it easy for her to go up and down unless I move the perches toward the bottom..


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Get another perch?*

Just get another perch and put it lower down in the cage. I'd also put the food dish on the bottom of the cage so he makes less of a mess. It's more normal for doves to eat on the ground anyway.


----------

